#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Дже Дзонкапа. Агрим.

## PampKin Head

http://oldtradition.org/news/dzhe-dzonkapa-agrim

----------


## andykh

Жесть. Жаль, не скачивается  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Памп, на что тут жать, чтобы скачать?
http://rapidshare.com/files/7031073/...Agrim.pdf.html

----------


## PampKin Head

кнопку Free.

----------


## Аньезка

Короче, у меня не скачивается.
Пампкин обещал перезалить файл вечером...

----------


## andykh

> кнопку Free.


Не. Пробовал в Опере, firefox и IE6 - ничего

----------


## Ондрий

у меня скачалось... FF2

А кто на русс. переводил?
Знакомый самиздатский текст.

----------


## Asanga

Люди, у меня VPN. Перезалейте на iFolder. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Legba

Можно мне тоже файлом метнуть? Чего-то неработаить...

----------


## Ондрий

куда залить?

----------


## PampKin Head

> куда залить?


www.slil.ru

у меня скорости не хватает. рапидшара работает, кста...


http://files.ariom.ru/611735
пароль: 4321

----------


## Asanga

Спасибо, http://files.ariom.ru/611735 - скачалось

----------


## Пилигрим

> www.slil.ru
> 
> у меня скорости не хватает. рапидшара работает, кста...
> 
> 
> http://files.ariom.ru/611735
> пароль: 4321


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Памп, вот так бы и форевер! Спасибо не знаю какого размера, ибо это не предмет...

----------


## Anatoly

Благодарю, PampKin Head!

----------


## Kynjo

скоро будет в нормальном качестве.    *.doc....ну или пдфка...приличная...

----------


## PampKin Head

сорадуюсь всем бихейваристам. )))
-
тут опустить, вот там - подтянуть. задержка. и пробуждение упадет вам прямо в руки!

----------


## Kynjo

памп, ты сам сканил? еслида то там кое какие вопросы по теме "че тут понаписали"....в смысле букв не разобрать...и еще...без посвящения можно ли читать ?..насчет скорого дока или\и пдфа...есть уже коммент ЕС Далай Ламы...а вот сам Агрим...

----------


## PampKin Head

Сканил сам... У самого копия с копии в бумаге. Посему это скан третьей свежести.

По части посвящения: скорее всего после любого из посвящений высших тантр. На английском это все давно опубликовано. А про тибетский - вообще речи не идет (там все опубликовано).

----------

